# Upol panel wipe



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

I need some panel wipe and saw Upol panel wipe on offer.

Any opinions on this, good or bad?

Allan


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got some U-POL "Slow", it's fine, does the job


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Bikeracer said:


> I need some panel wipe and saw Upol panel wipe on offer.
> 
> Any opinions on this, good or bad?
> 
> Allan


Great stuff especially if you are about to use a coating :thumb:

Have you a link or where is it on offer:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

chongo said:


> Great stuff especially if you are about to use a coating :thumb:
> 
> Have you a link or where is it on offer:thumb:


It's £14.19 at carparts4less just now Mick using the 14% discount code weekend14

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?UPL.S2002/5&0&cc5_715


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

macca666 said:


> It's £14.19 at carparts4less just now Mick using the 14% discount code weekend14
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?UPL.S2002/5&0&cc5_715


You star:thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I was going to get some of the Gtechniq Panel Wipe to use after I finish polishing (won’t be coating, maybe in spring) but would this not do essentially the same thing? Also what is the difference between the fast and slow versions?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ones slow flashing and ones fast flashing 

Am sure Steelghost will be able to shed some light on your question


----------



## d4dek (Nov 12, 2012)

It's £12.50 for 5L at Bullseye Car parts.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

d4dek said:


> It's £12.50 for 5L at Bullseye Car parts.


£14.49 for me after adding standard delivery.

Free delivery from OPs link.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Andy from Sandy said:


> £14.49 for me after adding standard delivery.
> 
> Free delivery from OPs link.


Same here ordered :thumb:


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

macca666 said:


> It's £14.19 at carparts4less just now Mick using the 14% discount code weekend14
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?UPL.S2002/5&0&cc5_715


Thanks,just ordered some.

Allan


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

For £14 would be rude not to... thanks for the heads up macca!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

macca666 said:


> It's £14.19 at carparts4less just now Mick using the 14% discount code weekend14
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?UPL.S2002/5&0&cc5_715


Thanks Macca mate :thumb: Just what I've been looking for, ordered.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bear in mind everyone, this stuff will eat normal spray heads for breakfast, you need a solvent resistant version.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Bear in mind everyone, this stuff will eat normal spray heads for breakfast, you need a solvent resistant version.


Dam:wall: I didn't know that bud:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

eg http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wurth-Bra...121675?hash=item3ad85dafcb:g:0FEAAOSw2xRYhe~6

I just use my old Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid bottle (as far as I can make out with the old Mk 1 Nose they are near as darn it the same stuff) so if any of you have some of that, you already have a suitable container.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Half the price against what I pay up here in the north despite £ 9 in shipping:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Assume this is used neat and not diluted


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Assume this is used neat and not diluted


Yep, just use it neat.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It can't be diluted with water, it's not water based!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

SG have you used/tried the water base one they make?

https://www.refinishsystems.com/upo...bS6s-7cqGepBXFgQRyvTpoC6g1X8ALTwaAjU_EALw_wcB


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Welshquattro1 said:


> SG have you used/tried the water base one they make?
> 
> https://www.refinishsystems.com/upo...bS6s-7cqGepBXFgQRyvTpoC6g1X8ALTwaAjU_EALw_wcB


 I've not tried that one, don't do enough polishing etc to warrant having two different kinds of panel wipe on the shelf! :doublesho :lol:

*tosh *might have done though - see post #7 in this thread.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The water based one is for sensitive plastics that can get damaged from solvent based. Also the water is more environmentally friendly, less of risk storage wise for business due to not being flammable, doesn't need special disposal


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

How does this compare with an IPA & water mix?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

saul said:


> How does this compare with an IPA & water mix?


Far more effective as it has surfactants in it. IPA isn't actually all that effective as panel wipe on it's own mixed with water.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

Mcpx said:


> Also what is the difference between the fast and slow versions?


Apparently slow is best for summer, fast for winter. But that may be more for painters and body men. I got 5L Upol (fast) on sale. Good stuff:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

looking to get some of this now for using after polishing instead of my current filler killer from envy car care, 

does it wash out of the microfibre cloths ok?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

euge07 said:


> looking to get some of this now for using after polishing instead of my current filler killer from envy car care,
> 
> does it wash out of the microfibre cloths ok?


Perfectly fine Euge.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

euge07 said:


> looking to get some of this now for using after polishing instead of my current filler killer from envy car care,
> 
> does it wash out of the microfibre cloths ok?


No you want to through it out , it'll hang around in your washing machine. Just use some really cheap mf


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Timbo84 said:


> No you want to through it out , it'll hang around in your washing machine. Just use some really cheap mf


Unless you are saturating the cloths this is OTT. Probs gone through close to a litre of U-pol and I haven't thrown a single cloth out. No issues with the washing machine either.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Will this stuff remove existing sealants, waxes etc? My mums car's paintwork is in good order but have just bought some Fusso and want to replace the coatings without having to do any polishing etc.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Trix said:


> Will this stuff remove existing sealants, waxes etc? My mums car's paintwork is in good order but have just bought some Fusso and want to replace the coatings without having to do any polishing etc.


Yes, this will remove waxs and LSP and is what I use it for after and after a polish before sealing.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Trix said:


> Will this stuff remove existing sealants, waxes etc? My mums car's paintwork is in good order but have just bought some Fusso and want to replace the coatings without having to do any polishing etc.


I would personally say no. Not 100% guaranteed anyway, you always need some form of light abrasive to be certain it is removed IMO. Although for older layers of protection it may work as I have been shocked to find Meguiars Wash Plus+ is capable of stripping older waxes/sealants. This shampoo contains microscopic abrasives though and is why it works.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Although I don't know exactly what Fusso is (living under a rock) panel wipe should remove pretty much anything. It's main purpose is for bodyshops to remove 100% of contaminants from a panel prior to spraying so I don't think much would hold up against it.

As I say I don't know exactly what Fusso is so can't say 100%!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I use U-Pol Slow - works very well
It even removes tar spots.

As to it removing wax and sealants, well that depends on the LSP that you have. It will leave the surface as clean as it can do; so I use it during/after polishing, and before applying coatings (windscreen or paint).

I don't think it'll remove Soft99 Fusso, that stuff is seriously rock hard. If you have Fusso on your car, and it's looking like it's failing, Panel Wipe should finish it off. If you've just put Fusso on, you'll need multiple hits to make a dent.

I haven't used Panel Wipe to remove Fusso - if I'm trying something completely new, I run around the car quickly with a DA and a very fine polish, do a panel wipe run-around, and then apply the next thing. It's like Aliens - nuke it from orbit(al polisher); only way to be sure.


----------

